#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  Hurst Castle - Dorset

## Neo

We had some unusually good weather a couple of weeks ago so we decided on a trip to Hurst Castle. 

It's situated in the western Solent on a gravel spit that narrows the the straight between the Isle of Wight and the mainland to under a mile, and makes for some fantastic views. 

Please click link to view Google map image:
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/userpics/38226/hurstsolent..jpg

The Solent is the historical home to Portsmouth, the base of the British Navy, and Southampton, one of the busiest ports in the country, making Hurst Castle an extremely important strategic outpost. 

The original castle, which can be seen at the centre of the complex was commissioned by Henry VIII and was one of the most sophisticated fortifications of it's time. 
The two additional wings were built during the Napoleonic period and had truly formidable firepower
The batteries were updated in WWI and again in WWII with the addition of anti aircraft batteries. 

The lighthouse there is used as a sea-mark to guide ships in and out of the Solent and is for that reason far more important than the better known Needles lighthouse on the I.o.W (Isle of Wight)



The Solent is one of the premier places in the world for sailing and the salt marshes in the lee of the gravel spit, and which continue for several miles along the coast, make a for a safe environment to learn and have fun, as well as being a haven for wildlife, seabirds and migratory birds, such as Egrets and Geese.

It is possible to walk or ride along the gravel spit, but we decided it would be more fun, a nicer perspective, and a lot less stress to take the regular ferry boats from Keyhaven out through the moorings to the castle. 

Please click link to view Google map image:
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/userpics/38226/hurstclose..jpg

The tide was up and turning to run out, it was early afternoon, the temp around 28c with a light breeze.. perfect. 

Here is some more info on Hurst Castle if you are interested in it's history. 
The rooms in the castle itself were full of exhibitions of the castle history and the forming of the local environment and well worth the small entrance fee.

Hurst Castle lighthouse
Hurst Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hurst Castle | English Heritage

After four or five hours out there I ended up with around 350 pictures, luckily for you I whittled them down and the had another sort out, but there are still a lot of pictures to put up so I'll do them in batches as it does take time. 
I've used a 640x480 format just to get them up and utilise the page space, but if there are any that you would like the full 10M original of then feel free to ask.

----------


## astasinim

A beautiful part of the country. I was only watching a programme the other week where a family were having a BBQ on the beach there. Farm life I think, and featured Warborne farm in Lymington.

----------


## blue

Lovely pics so far
that gallery etc has a mind of it's own...

----------


## mingmong

is that Sand on the Pommy Beach?  the last time I was in Somerset the Beach's were 

  Gravel!  

  nice Pics Neo,

----------


## Neo

Ok here we go then... the sunlight was excellent for the shots, even though it was just past midday, it wasn't too flat, and later on around 4.30 on the return trip the light was fantastic and gave great definition and tone. 

Here's a couple of shots from Highcliffe on the way there, 
looking across the Solent to The Needles at the western tip of the Isle of Wight (I.o.W)





And this is Keyhaven harbour, it's just a small hamlet of houses and a slipway, 
where the ferry to Hurst Castle can be caught. 





The ferry is at the back there, centre right..



On board and ready to set off..



It's all small to medium sized traffic here. 



Small fishing fleet. 



Out through the moorings in the salt marsh..







You can see the lighthouse and the low profile of the castle in the distance.



and here comes a smaller ferry on the way back, 
they ran every 20 minutes or so and it was £5 for the return trip.





You can see here the open water of the Solent beyond the marsh, 
and a yacht out there at full tilt with the spinnaker out.



Quite liked these shots.. very typical, father and daughter I assume. 





There's something out there in the far distance.. far bigger than anything else..
looked like a Schooner at full sail roaring down the Solent..



A nice looking Ketch, hand built by the owner apparently..





The land in the distance is the Isle of Wight, getting close now.



A safe environment for the youngsters to learn in..



You can see here walkers on the gravel spit in the mid ground and the I.o.W is in the background.



The owners of this one were having a picnic on one of the little islands in the salt marsh.
Again you can see people walking on the spit in the distance.











Into the landing jetty..







and that's all for now, more to follow..  :Wink:

----------


## mingmong

nice clear shots, can almost smell the Salt air.

----------


## natalie8

Great photo thread, Neo. Good thing the weather was in your favour at that time.

----------


## Neo

The defences are imposing. 



Inside the castle there are displays of the weapons that were used here, and most of the emplacement and ante rooms are used for historical presentations.

As you enter there is an anti-aircraft gun that has been placed inside. 



The interior is utilitarian and austere. The tracks here were to move the munitions from the magazine to the gun emplacements. 



One of the huge guns of the main battery, there were only two examples and both had been salvaged from elsewhere and restored here. 







They have a rifled barrel and can fire a 800 pound shell 3.5 miles. 



A piece of rifled barrel from a similar gun.

----------


## nigelandjan

Superb pics + thread Rob cheers for this mate ,, used to go to stay with my Uncle in Portsmouth many years ago ,, he was the chief PO on HMS Victorious .  Always stuck in my mind the beautiful colour of the water in that area + that wonderful green + cream colour scheme of the Southdown bus company .

  can't green mate yet sorry

----------


## natalie8

I love the big guns.  :Smile:

----------


## Mathos

Nice thread Neo, it's good to see a bit of the area down south.
Some nice photographs as well. 

The system gets a little temperamental if I try and green you. 

Another time.






> I love the big guns.


Are you beeing naughty Natalie.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Are you beeing naughty Natalie.


   I heard she liked a ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no I'd better not ,, she's only little but I reckon she packs a punch    :Smile:

----------


## Neo

Cheers all... I'm a bit slow getting them uploaded. I won't dwell too much on the Castle interior, just a few more shots to add, the best pics are yet to come, I think, the outside light was superb that day especially later on the return trip back to Keyhaven.

----------


## Cujo

Lovely way to spend the day.

----------


## mingmong

just think the Guns would have been State the Art at the time of Installation, bit like the Whit-worth Guns protecting Thailand at the mouth the River @BKK

----------


## Neo

The guns were updated as technology evolved, the two examples in the pictures were from Victorian times, the fortification was originally built in the Napoleonic era and strengthened in successive periods.

----------


## Necron99

Great spot, I lived for a time in a condo on the Port Solent Marina, bloddy arctic gale winds in winter though.

----------


## nigelandjan

Inspired by Neo's coastal shots  I knocked up a little water colour this weekend to ( with his permission ) complement his thread   :Smile:

----------


## Neo

That's brilliant Nigel.. I feel quite honoured  :Very Happy:  cheers mate.

----------


## aging one

Fantastic Neo!!! :Smile: 

I will have to post up the Californian Heast Castle. Really nice photography.

----------


## Neo

Still some great pics to come... but it might be a while before I can get around to it  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Inspired by Neo's coastal shots  I knocked up a little water colour this weekend to ( with his permission ) complement his thread


Have you got a website (or blog at least) with pics of your work?

I remember you doing a lovely one based on one of my countryside lake pics from Sukhothai. 

I've an empty wall in my house I need filling.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

555 ^ no mate but your more than welcome to any of em free as is anyone else  :Smile: 

 Cheers Rob ,, your welcome .

BTW going off to Ibiza for a week shortly hope to take the paints with me  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> going off to Ibiza for a week shortly hope to take the paints with me


Certainly the place to paint the town red.

 ::spin::

----------


## nigelandjan

Here you go a little bump on the old thread ,, just finished an oil painting of the same scene , its on an 8 by 8 box canvas ,, and is soon gonna be winging its way down South from me , hope you and the Mrs. enjoy it mate ,, cheers Nigel

----------


## Dillinger

Very Nice Nige

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks mate ,, glad you appreciate my efforts  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Very impressive mate!

----------


## natalie8

Great stuff, Nigel!

----------


## kingwilly

It looks awesome, nice eye, nice painting.

Tried to green ya, but outta ammo for the moment.

----------


## Neo

That's going on my wall. Cheers Nigel. 
 :Thankyou: 

And I will get around to finishing this thread one day soon.
 :Sorry1:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Cheers mate I'll give it a week in the sun in our conservatory to harden up the varnish and will post it , with the watercolour off to you Saturday .

  Thankyou to the others who have sent encouragement via repo + comments much appreciated

----------


## Neo

A few pics that I forgot to add. From the return journey when the sun was getting low.
Browsing through these on a cold winter day, I look forward to getting back there again.

----------


## natalie8

Very nice again, Neo. Thanks for those.

----------


## Malicious

> Inspired by Neo's coastal shots  I knocked up a little water colour this weekend to ( with his permission ) complement his thread


Very nice water colour Nige.

You should have a comfortable retirement with that skill. I'd Buy any of your work that I've seen on various threads.  

 :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Thankyou kindly Mal for your appreciation ,, it means everything to me ,, really appreciated .

 BTW   ,  I have never sold a painting yet , and certainly dont foresee a time when I ever would ( however I have learnt over the years never to say never ) having said that if ever you see anything you would like , you can always contact me and I will send it off to you,, if it gives others a little pleasure thats more than enuf for me  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

I'm just looking through the thread and reminiscing a great day out and I realise that I haven't posted a photo of Nigel's painting on my wall as I had promised. 

 :Sorry1: 

So here it is, better late than never I hope. 
It didn't go on the wall, but has pride of place on the bookshelf in the front room. 



Thanks again mate, we both really love that picture.  :Wink:

----------


## nigelandjan

Your both welcome ,, that means everything to me the fact that it gives you some pleasure.

A painting should be a gift that should go on giving to you ,, ok its not gonna happen daily , but sometimes after you dont look at it for a while you go back and see something else in it .


BTW just a little aside in your thread , I have 4 paintings going into a competition that I have painted this year on this Saturday 25th May ,  looking forward to it  :Smile: 

Cheers mate ,, keep looking out there may be another one coming from here yet  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

I've just realised too that there are a few more good pictures from that file I didn't upload... 
I'll do it tomorrow and finish the thread.  :Wink:

----------


## terry57

^

Geez Nigel,

This is first time I have ever seen your paintings, had no idea you painted.

That painting is bloody brilliant, why don't you crank up a thread showing us your brilliant skill.

Cheers.

----------


## kingwilly

> BTW just a little aside in your thread , I have 4 paintings going into a competition that I have painted this year on this Saturday 25th May , looking forward to it


good luck mate.

----------


## Neo

> ^
> 
> Geez Nigel,
> 
> This is first time I have ever seen your paintings, had no idea you painted.
> 
> That painting is bloody brilliant, why don't you crank up a thread showing us your brilliant skill.
> 
> Cheers.


https://teakdoor.com/arts-and-enterta...here-cmon.html  :Wink:

----------


## terry57

^

Thanks, missed it.

----------


## DrAndy

> A painting should be a gift that should go on giving to you ,, ok its not gonna happen daily , but sometimes after you dont look at it for a while you go back and see something else in it .   BTW just a little aside in your thread , I have 4 paintings going into a competition that I have painted this year on this Saturday 25th May , looking forward to it


well done Nige; I suppose you have a fully adjustable easel....

It seems like you are just copying from photos, true?

It also looks like you have developed your own way with the paints from doing that

the next step is to paint from real life, and paint your own interpretaions -  a big step but it will be worth it

good luck and keep posting your pics

----------


## nigelandjan

> It seems like you are just copying from photos, true?


No not true Doc , I go out and about painting allover the place ,, infact if you have a look at my art thread you will see I believe I mention about this and how much I enjoy sitting there with people coming up behind me and passing comment ( then walking away before breaking out into an embarrasing laugh )   :mid:  :mid: 


Thing is Rob and Hurst Castle is a long way from my manor , so its the best I could do for him .

----------


## Morden

Thanks for the pics Neo and for the watercolour Nigel. 

Dorset has a beautiful, long and varied coastline from amazing stone beaches, sandy beaches such as Sandbanks, Shell Bay and Studland Bay and amazing cliffs. The fresh fish kiosk on Mudeford Quay is always well stocked as is the fresh crab kiosk by the beach at Beer. Lulworth Cove and adjacent Durdle Door make a good day's walk. My favourite town along that coast is Swanage with it's old pubs. Near there is the historic little town of Corfe Castle with the old ruins and England's smallest pub.

----------


## Neo

Yes it is a lovely part of the world, cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## Neo

You can see in this screenshot at point A where Hurst Castle is located and the significance of the fortifications. 



The lighthouse situated there is the primary navigation sea mark in the western Solent, the lighthouse on The Needles being positioned primarily as a warning rather than for navigation. As you can see here..

----------


## natalie8

Great pics and descriptions yet again, Neo. Keep 'em comin'.

----------


## Neo

The original castle was built in the Tudor period, I think. Henry VIII.
And the two wings were added in the Napoleonic period.

----------


## Neo

The current here is formidable and added to the strategic defense of this stretch of water. 

















Although these days, if you give it enough gas it's not a problem.

----------

